# spalted black walnut tree



## davduckman2010 (May 23, 2014)

I was out today after work cutting the blown down black walnut tree a women gave me. I got 18 big logs out of it the root area is what im keying on tomorrow I cut this of a chunk sticking out the bottom. the tree had a hollow spot at its base and the black ants made there home in it, I only lost 2 1/2 feet at the bottom of this tree due to them the rest was solid and very nice figure 26 across the bottom 34 at the first crotch hugh logs . I left my camara at home but im going back in the morning to seal the ends. heres some pics of the stuff I brought home

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## RayBell (May 23, 2014)

That is going to make some beautiful bowls

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (May 23, 2014)

Duck, that bottom picture shows great possibilities. Jackpot. No, not talking about the can)

Ray

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 23, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Duck, that bottom picture shows great possibilities. Jackpot. No, not talking about the can)
> 
> Ray


 ray wait till you see the rest of this monster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 23, 2014)

Funny how walnut turns white when it spalts and other woods get black line. Remember the ants I evicted from that log last summer, LOL.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 23, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Funny how walnut turns white when it spalts and other woods get black line. Remember the ants I evicted from that log last summer, LOL.


lol I evicted there cousins today tick. little bastards ate 2 feet in the middle of this . but hey that's why it fell over . and you should see the giant dead cherry standing next to this it looks to be bigger around than this one its frickin hugh . going to suggest to her that it be removed ---- for HER safety of course

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (May 23, 2014)

Nice walnut...........

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 23, 2014)

That walnut definitely appears to be highly valuable

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tim Carter (May 25, 2014)

Dave,
I did a trade with another WB member some time ago, like what we're doing but it was with spalted walnut. Here's what the lazy susan looks like. If you get some planks out of these logs that look like this, I'd like to get some whether we work another trade or I buy some.
Tim

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 25, 2014)

wow tim that's some fantastic looking wood. ill be looking for some of that caliber just for you buddy maybe that root block holds something that seems to be where the spalty stuff is on this. we will see


----------

